# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Trix - Veli Sahiti

## cubase

grupi trix eshte grup i popullarizuar ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare

----------


## As^Dibrane

Njiherazi te pershendes dhe mire se erdhe .... Te trix-it me pelqejn teper kenge sidomos do vecoja kengen Bjondina nese ja di mire titullin (moj bjondine te marte lumi) etj etj

----------


## cubase

te falenderoj per pershendetjen As^dibrane ndersa titulli i kenges qe ty te pelqen eshte   (Te vrafte  rrufeja)

----------


## shigjeta

Eshte vertet kenge shume e bukur. Dhe mua me pelqen shume. Kengen mund ta gjesh tek albumi "Hitet" te Trix tek faqja muzikore e albasoul. Aty eshte kenga e pare dhe titullohet "Te mbulofte reja". Teksti i kenges eshte:

Per ty m'digjet zemra,
tek ti me rri mendja
te mbulofte reja
moj te rrente rufeja.

Per ty me djeg malli
qe me mban me shpresa
moj te marrte djalli
moj te vrafte besa

Ref.
Per ty me digjet zemra,
ndaj s'me ze gjumi
per ty moj biondine
moj te marrte, te marrte lumi

----------


## cubase

Po me te vertet eshte ashtu edhe un  mendoj se ja vlen te pershendesim grupin TRIX i cili me te vertet eshte per qdo lavdat .Te flm per tekstin

----------


## besarti

Grup TRIX!!!

Ky eshte grupi, me muziken e te clit jam rritur. Eshte njeri nder grupet qe i adhuroj me se shumti. Nje grup me te vertet shum i mire dhe i mrekulluar... sidomos tekstet e kengeve jan fantastike....


----------
deshira ime e vetme eshte qe t'i shoh trojet shqiptare te bashkuara
----------

----------


## cubase

ok te flm besart per paraqitjen te tregoj se grupi trix e ka perfunduar albunin me te ri te cilin do ta kemi ne shitje se shpejti

----------


## besarti

ja pra edhe ky eshte nje lajm shum i mire...

pershendetje

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...te dua sot... ...te kam dashur edhe dje... ...dua qe te te dua edhe neser... ...ty DASHURI...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Iceberg

..Padyshim nje nga grupet me origjinale dhe me te preferuara te muzikes se lehte shqiptare

----------


## cubase

flm per respektin e grupit trix mendoj se ja vlen te diskutojme nese dikujt i intereson diqka me teper per Trix-in mund te pyet?

----------


## shigjeta

Cubase
Mendoj se do jete me interes nese do te shkruani dicka rreth historise se grupit, nese dini me shume.
Pershendetje

----------


## cubase

Po natyrisht qe e di historikun e grupit trix po me konkretisht ty qka te intereson per grupin Trix mund te pyesesh qka? flm per shkrimin  Moderatore SHigjeta

----------


## heret a vone

Grupi TRIX ka me te vertet kenge te bukura. 
Por ndersa Shigjeta dhe As-Dibrane kane permend kengen per bjondinen une po permend kengen per zeshkanen  :shkelje syri:  qe eshte dhe kjo shum e bukur...

Moj zeshkanja ime
Shikimi yt me djeg si zjarr
Prane lumit qendrojme te dy
N'zemer kemi nje mall

Kuptoje nje zemer djali
Qe dashuron, dashuron
Kuptoje nje dashuri t'sinqerte
Qe te adhuron adhuron

Sec me dogji malli
Per ato syte e tu te zinj
Xhevahire, gurre e pashterur
Ti me fal dashuri

Pershendetje cubase per temen simpatike

----------


## shigjeta

Cubase cfaredo qe ju mendoni qe eshte informacion me interes per grupin, do ta bente dhe me te njohur per te gjithe adhuruesit e ketij grupi si psh kur eshte forumuar si grup, kush jane pjestaret, albumet qe kane nxjerr...etj
Heret a Vone faleminderit per tekstin. Edhe kenga per Zeshkanen eshte vertet e bukur.

----------


## manoklla

Grupi Trix o grupi me tull nga grupet kosovare (bashk me Minatorin). Sidomos ai albumi ku osh 'te vrafte rrufeja'. ka dhe ca kong te bukra te tjera (bjeri gajdes gajdexhi me duket). Ce do qe te kazaa nuk e gjen...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Trix - Veli Sahiti*
_Albumi muzikor:_ ¤¤*Iluzion*¤¤

¤¤*Dilme Perskaj Manit*¤¤ 
¤¤*T'Behesha Shpend*¤¤ 
¤¤*Bukuroshe nga Kosova*¤¤
¤¤*Bucet edhe kjo Kenge*¤¤ 
¤¤*Iluzion*¤¤
¤¤*Fustani yt i rri*¤¤
¤¤*Epopeja e Jezercit*¤¤
¤¤*Te Mbulofte Reja*¤¤




*Këngë të mrekullueshme!*


*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Trix - Veli Sahiti*

¤¤*Bucet edhe kjo Kenge*¤¤




> *...*Mos u fsheh në botë të huuaaaj
> mos e fsheh ti *dhembjen* tënde
> ... sepse ajo ... është e mootshme
> këndohet përmes kësaj kënge
> ... *sepse ajo ... është e mootshme
> këndohet përmes kësaj kënge* *...*

----------


## Davius

Veli Sahiti apo Trix sic e njohim te gjithe eshte kengetare legjende me vete per ne shqiptaret. Dhjetra vite kultivon muzike te pastert shqipe me nje ze fenomenal duke i percjellur ato me tingujt e kitares se tij.

_Po postojme ca tekste te kengeve te tij:_

----------


## Davius

*Krushqit e pajtimit*

Ç´janë këta krushq me plisa të bardhë
që n´Kosovë kudo po shkojnë
o janë krushqit e pajtimit 
që gjakmarrjen në vatra fikin.

Rrjedhi loti i gëzimit
në të gjitha fushat e pajtimit
ipet besa e shqiptarit
fal ju qoftë gjaku i djalit.

Kur merr fjalën Anton Çeta
s´hapen varret lulëzon jeta
Trima e trimresha të Kastriotit
gjakmarrjen hak s´e kemi.

_Teksti: Biser Mehmeti_
_Muzika: Veli Sahiti_

----------


## Davius

*Bukë, krip e zemër*

Sa herë i ja themi
këngëve të rinisë
ndizen zemrat tona
atdhe dashurisë
këngët atdhetare
thrasin për liri
jehojnë malet tona
zjarrë e trimëri.

Bukë e krip e zemër
n´sofrën tonë
i këndojmë ardhmërisë sonë
bukë e mëmëdheut
n´sofrën tonë
i këndojmë i këndojmë.

Idealet tona
n´shekuj jan skalitur
flamuri ynë i madh
me gjak është qëndisur
këngët atdhetare 
thrasin për liri
jehojnë malet tona
zjarr e trimëri

_Teksti: Agim Mehmeti_
_Muzika: Veli Sahiti_

----------

